# I want a Cho-Cho



## Raindance (Feb 12, 2011)

Remember Cho-Chos? Are they still being produced... if so, where can I buy some?  If not, does anyone have a recipe maybe where you can doctor up ice cream to make it taste like Cho-Chos?  Yum!


----------



## babetoo (Feb 12, 2011)

i goggled cho-chos and there is a recipe posted. i have never heard of them. maybe a recipe will help hope so


----------



## chopper (Feb 12, 2011)

gardenweb.com has a recipe for chocolate malt bars that might be similar to cho chos???


----------



## Raindance (Feb 12, 2011)

I did some research on the web today and according to lots of people, this is the recipe that comes closest to the original Cho Cho.

Cho Cho
(Recipe by Rich Creator)

1/2 gallon vanilla ice cream
3 tablespoons Carnation Chocolate Malted Milk powder
1 tablespoon Carnation Original Malted Milk powder

With a mixer, mix on high speed until creamy.
Pour into plastic drinking cups, insert a Popsicle stick, freeze.
(Note:  Some recommend using 4 tablespoons of the chocolate malted milk powder instead of 3.)

I also miss Bonanzas and Cherryanzas but no way am I going to attempt to make those.


----------

